# Onward Mighty Sheep!



## animalmom (Jan 17, 2016)

Always knew in the back of my wee brain that sheep wanted to take over the world.

http://i.imgur.com/TTzhZ72.gifv


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 17, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 17, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## What's kickin' chicken (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks more like a kid than a lamb to me, but clearly shows the tolerant nature of the ewe to her lambs.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 16, 2016)

That's cute.


----------

